# where do i stand



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

in febuary a woman hit my car when it was parked up outside of work. she accepted liability and so did her insurance. i got a 3rd party company called accident exchange to take on my claim so my insurance didnt get involved. i have just phoned up my insurance company to cancel my policy and get back my proof of no claims slip to use on my new car insurance. but the problem is that they are now saying i have no no claims even though i didnt even claim from them and it wasnt my fault . where do i stand


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

If you didn't claim then it can't affect it.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

As above, if you didn't claim on the policy, then you should have earnt a NCB. 
Call them again and ask for details of why they believe there has been a claim on the policy. It could be that they were notified, but have not yet closed it out as a non-fault claim.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

It will be marked down as a non fault accident, but you NCB should be intact.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

dont you just love insurance company's


----------



## agnew88 (Apr 19, 2010)

just found out today that my insurance company wernt informed that it wasnt my fault. i stilll have my ncb thankfully.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Even if it was your fault, you still have NCB if you didn't claim?!


----------

